# Drummer quit the band - gig tonight.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My drummer posted to his FB page about an hour ago that he has quit our band. First we've heard of this. I guess this is today's version of breaking up over the phone?


We have a gig in about 5 hours. Apparently, without us knowing, he called our old drummer and asked if he could sub in tonight, so the former drummer has had a few days to go over set lists. He had assumed that we knew he was subbing.

I'm stoked - I've been jamming with our old drummer to back up another artist and he is a smokin' drummer. Gonna be a fun night!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't decide if douche move or cool move.

Either way: have a kick ass gig!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Can't decide if douche move or cool move.
> 
> Either way: have a kick ass gig!


bit of both I guess - He wouldn't damage his reputation and bail on the gig completely - he was at least bright enough to know he'd get crucified on-line if he did that to us.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The guy still needs to grow a pair and face the band like a professional. I wouldn't work with the guy after acting like such a child even if he was John Bonham. A band needs reliable people to function.

I hope your old/new drummer blows him out of the water (hell, according to your departed man-child drummer's standards, just showing up would do that).

Have a great gig and f**k 'em if they can't take a joke!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you playing in Kitchener tonight?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Jimmy_D said:


> Are you playing in Kitchener tonight?


No, Strathroy tonight.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> The guy still needs to grow a pair and face the band like a professional. I wouldn't work with the guy after acting like such a child even if he was John Bonham. A band needs reliable people to function.


He won't face us - he's all about the drama... Endless ranting, rambling, whining emails, texts and FB posts the last year.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Not very pro. if you ask me. Lucky your old drummer stepped in to save the day. Have a good gig tonight.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If he was in my band, I would've said, thanks and see ya later. For me, contacting the other drummer and setting him up to replace him is cool. I had a bass player who just quit on us and left us hanging. 

Good luck with your gig.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Kind of a douche move but like others have said, at least he didn't leave you hanging.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

james on bass said:


> He won't face us - he's all about the drama... Endless ranting, rambling, whining emails, texts and FB posts the last year.


Sounds like you're glad he's gone and happy to be playing with the old drummer. Seems like a win all around.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

james on bass said:


> He won't face us - he's all about the drama... Endless ranting, rambling, whining emails, texts and FB posts the last year.


I'm wondering why you didn't get rid of him before this if he has been as you've stated above unless drummers are hard to find.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm wondering why you didn't get rid of him before this if he has been as you've stated above unless drummers are hard to find.


They are incredibly hard to find, if you want a legitimately good one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> They are incredibly hard to find, if you want a legitimately good one.



Really? I can call on a half dozen very good drummers in my city any time. It's finding a decent bassist that can be a real challenge in my experience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

yeah, your city. every city may be different.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> yeah, your city. every city may be different.



Maybe, but it's been the same everywhere I've been.

Nobody takes up bass simply because it's an ensemble instrument only. Not many guys take one to a camp fire.

Every kid in the known universe thinks he's a drummer and at least a few of them are right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

I sure thought I was when I was I was five and pulled out
the pot's n' pans from under the kitchen sink. lol.

Your right about the bass though. You can tell when a guitarist
is playing bass. I've just recently got into it. I'm listening to songs
differently now. Man, bass is not easy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Really? I can call on a half dozen very good drummers in my city any time. It's finding a decent bassist that can be a real challenge in my experience.


Brantford and London are only 45 minutes apart. Wouldn't someone drive that far?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I sure thought I was when I was I was five and pulled out
> the pot's n' pans from under the kitchen sink. lol.
> 
> Your right about the bass though. You can tell when a guitarist
> ...


Certainly not as easy as many guitarists seem to think.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Brantford and London are only 45 minutes apart. Wouldn't someone drive that far?


An hour really, but why call on a drummer in Brantford? There are surely many in London.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Bass is best learned from the top rock players but more importantly from JS Bach. His bass lines are all melodies and support the harmonic structure perfectly. 

It's also the toughest job in the band as it is the chief of the harmony and the rhythm.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

...what _really_ matters here, though (referring to the original post), is....

How did the gig go??

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Could be a douche move, or mebbe not. We don't know the whole story, so the move might be justified without knowing. Oh, and good drummers, with good attitude, ethic, gear, transportation, AND decent metre and not too loud,,,, are extremely hard to find. Anywhere.

CT.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The gig went very well! Fill-in / former drummer has no interest in staying on past the one gig though.

Yes, drummers, good drummers are hard to find. If they are good, they have numerous projects going on and can't commit to our schedule. 

The guy who just quit was a decent player and stayed with us for about 2 years. More importantly, was a good singer and very animated/energetic on stage. Good with interacting with the audience and keeping the energy going. The problem was off the stage - the bitching and moaning and long-winded ranting emails were just way too much drama. That, and the borrowing of money from us because he still can't get his shit together. 

Think we've found a good drummer. Auditioned last week and he's going through our set lists now. Should be ready for June when we start going full-tilt again.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

CocoTone said:


> Could be a douche move, or mebbe not. We don't know the whole story, so the move might be justified without knowing. Oh, and good drummers, with good attitude, ethic, gear, transportation, AND decent metre and not too loud,,,, are extremely hard to find. Anywhere. CT.


And you've got one of the best out there Gerry. You were very lucky to get him. Say hi to Albert for me, will you.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

james on bass said:


> The guy who just quit was a decent player and stayed with us for about 2 years. More importantly, was a good singer and very animated/energetic on stage. Good with interacting with the audience and keeping the energy going. The problem was off the stage - the bitching and moaning and long-winded ranting emails were just way too much drama. That, and the borrowing of money from us because he still can't get his shit together.
> 
> Think we've found a good drummer. Auditioned last week and he's going through our set lists now. Should be ready for June when we start going full-tilt again.


"stayed with us" "money from us"
Did he ever really belong in the band ? Just sayin.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

deadear said:


> "stayed with us" "money from us"
> Did he ever really belong in the band ? Just sayin.


By us, I meant the band - those that are left since his departure.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Filling in on drums is nerve racking experience. Bad enough remembering the order of songs in the sets let alone, how the song starts and where it ends. If a song goes bad, a good drummer in most cases, can keep it going. If a song goes bad along with the drummer then everyone in the bar can pick it out. I had to fill in once for a last minute no-show, the band got docked in pay by the bar because I was having a difficult time and the manager showing up didn't help matters. Can't blame the bar, can't blame the other players, you really shouldn't blame yourself but you do. Best to write it off as a life experience and hope it never happens again unless it is with a band that plays material your familiar with.


----------

